# My Bella's First Snow



## Lara (Jan 8, 2018)

*:::::::::::::::::::::::**
Bella's *_*First Snow
*_*:::::::::::::::::::::::*_
in my yard playing with my daughter, Julie, who took these photos. 
The first photo is in mid-air as she's running. NC doesn't get much snow.
_




_
_







_
_


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 8, 2018)

Lovely pictures of a lovely dog.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2018)

Ooooh, what a little precious sweetie there! :love_heart:  Also, wonderful photography! Thanks to you, Julie and Bella for posting these.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 8, 2018)

Cutie.  She looks like a snowball  her self.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 8, 2018)

She's so adorable!


----------



## Lara (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you everyone....my daughter has been here a month and has helped me in so many ways. She raked tons of leaves from the front and back before the snow came too. It's been such a pleasure to have her and she loves Bella as much as I do...if that's even possible :love_heart:. 

Bella's got her winter coat but we're off to the groomer tomorrow for a "puppy cut". My other daughter recently got a teacup maltese and she just texted me a pic of her. She looks like a chihuahua now lol. But she'll fluff out in a few days. She had mats so they had to clip her really close.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2018)

Cute...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 8, 2018)

Bella is in her element!!  Cute pooch!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2018)

_oooooohhhhhh...... Bella, you naughty little girl, you're out to steal my heart... what a beautiful girl you are... awwwww... @lara she is just soooo cute... _


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 8, 2018)

So cute her nose and eyes look like little pieces of coal.


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh, she's so cute!


----------



## Lara (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you Ken, AZ, Holly, Ruth, and jujube . She was a rescue puppy (3 mos. old when I got her) from a young girl (20 something) with late stages of MS. Bella was on Craig's List of all places...many scams on there. There were so many interested inquiries that answered her ad but she picked me because I said I was retired and would be home with her. We did a road trip together to FL once. 

But Bella's a gift from above...so soft, tender, huggable, and a friend to anyone who gives her a chance. 

I just got a DNA packet in the mail for her. I was told she was a pomeranian-poodle mix but so many think she's got maltese in her. I want to know for sure because I might get another one just like her (in another color) so she'll have a friend to play with her. Or maybe I'll try for another rescue.


----------



## Lara (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's a pic my daughter took after Bella romped around for only about 10 minutes in 7" deep snow. 
Her legs became so heavy with snowballs that she couldn't move...or didn't want to. She's never allowed
on my kitchen table but we were trying to get a good shot of the snowballs. I cleaned it up


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2018)

So cute Lara, familiar site!  We half fill our double kitchen sinks and set my dog down two legs in each to melt those snow/ice balls off quick.  The towel or blow dryer never do the job, especially after a long walk.  Big hugs for little Bella. :love_heart:


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 27, 2018)

Bella is a VERY cute dog!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

What a beautiful dog!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## Lara (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you. And I was just thinking...your avatar pic is beautiful


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 28, 2018)

Lara, she's just a little snuggle bunny.....so adorable!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2018)

She seems to have such long legs as well as a beautiful face.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2018)

She's precious, Lara.   She does appear to have some Maltese.   My little Harry was a Yorkshire/poodle mix and everyone thought he was a Schnauzer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

Lara said:


> Thank you. And I was just thinking...your avatar pic is beautiful


I wasn't sure if your comment was to me..but thank you so much if it tis.


----------



## Lara (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes Ruthanne...you! You're welcome.

Thank you Cindy, RRose, ProsperosDaughter and C'est moi. I agree that her legs are long. That's probably the poodle in her. I just got her DNA results back and she is exactly what the seller told me she was...50% pomeranian and 50% miniature poodle and toy poodle. Lots of people were saying they thought she was part maltese and I sort of thought so too...but no. I don't think she looks like a Pom but my daughter says the smile eyes are Pom.

That's what I did too, SeaBreeze. I have an extra deep kitchen sink I set her in and used the stay nozzle on warm to melt all the snowballs...then toweled her dry. It's interesting to know that it happens to yours too. I was wondering if this was unique or common.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2018)

Lara said:


> Yes Ruthanne...you! You're welcome.
> 
> Thank you Cindy, RRose, ProsperosDaughter and C'est moi. I agree that her legs are long. That's probably the poodle in her. I just got her DNA results back and she is exactly what the seller told me she was...50% pomeranian and 50% miniature poodle and toy poodle. Lots of people were saying they thought she was part maltese and I sort of thought so too...but no. I don't think she looks like a Pom but my daughter says the smile eyes are Pom.
> 
> That's what I did too, SeaBreeze. I have an extra deep kitchen sink I set her in and used the stay nozzle on warm to melt all the snowballs...then toweled her dry. It's interesting to know that it happens to yours too. I was wondering if this was unique or common.


:cheers:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 29, 2018)

Awww, what an adorable family member you have!


----------



## Lara (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you Debby. I love her so much :love_heart:


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jan 30, 2018)

She is adorable ! :love_heart:


----------

